# How to keep Morels FRESH on a long trip?



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

I will be out of town for work for 3 weeks in Oklahomas prime mushroom season. I am hoping for some successful hunts and to bring some back to Missouri to share with family/friends. I know some guys/gals go on long trips and follow the shrooms from state-to-state.

How do you keep your shrooms fresh? I don't really want to dry them I want to preserve them for a bit and keep them from rotting. Is it possible to keep them for a week or two?


----------

